# TGenestealer cult - the great father approches



## RhYn0 (Oct 29, 2008)

Hi all

Am new to the forum so please be gentle, 

Here are some pics of my genestealer cult army, it uses the imperial guard codex 

I used Skaven plague monks as the base figures









The first job to do was to make them a bit taller so this is how I went about that, not sure if this is the best way to go about it so if anyone has any suggestions on what might work better I'd appreciate the input.

I basically just cut off a part of the sprue and trimmed any parts of the feet that stick out from below the robes










Next I started to sculpt the robes now my green stuff skill is pretty much non existent as this is only the second time I've ever tried using the stuff, so C&C is welcome along with any help people can give me with this, here's what I have so far

Front








Back









I'm gonna file down some of the areas where it doesn't look to smooth.

Next I filled in the area where the original head went and made a new area to mount the new heads the heads I've used are Pig Iron's KOLONY FERAL HEADS

Front









Back









Side









And here's a few more of the little fellas



















Again I know I have a fair bit of tidying up to do on these but for now I hope you enjoy them


----------



## RhYn0 (Oct 29, 2008)

I'm sure we've all seen these done before but here are the pics of my gun jeepsanyway 



















and a few with the gun turret 





































I'm not sure if I'll move the gun so the passenger is using it at the moment I'll have a play around and make a decision when I get a chance


----------



## RhYn0 (Oct 29, 2008)

Got some pics of my 1st complete platoon


























And my Autocannon heavy weapon squad (only the 1 squad have arms)


----------



## RhYn0 (Oct 29, 2008)

been playing around with poses on my HW squad and got some more pics sorted out 
*
Reloading the autocannon*










































*Mooching around with a lasgun*


----------



## RhYn0 (Oct 29, 2008)

I'm going to change the colour of the sergeants mask at some point but not sure what colour to go for atm so any suggestions will be greatly appreciated


----------



## RhYn0 (Oct 29, 2008)

Sergent with two autoguns










Brother










Heavy Weapon Squad


----------



## RhYn0 (Oct 29, 2008)

Here are some WIP shots for ya'll of my hybridsmore to come soon










Gotta finish the back on this guy to make it look more like the old skool stealers (see next pic)






















































Sorry about the blurry pictures

Any way C&C are more than welcome and any tips people can give me for improving my green stuff work would be greatly appreciated 

Thanks for looking 

RhYn0


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

everything looks great so far dude! I dig the way that Nid is vaulting over the barrel. pretty sweet.  keep up the good work.

CP


----------



## Sytus (Aug 27, 2009)

Very nice models you have there, dude. I particularly like th use of Plague Monks as a base for the robed models, very ingenious use of Skaven parts.
+Rep.

-Sytus


----------



## RhYn0 (Oct 29, 2008)

thanks guys,

Just in case anyone is interested the weapons these guys are carrying (count as autoguns) are from pig iron productions 



RhYn0


----------



## Blackheart_101 (Dec 14, 2009)

Well, I belive some well deserved rep is in order here.

Great idea to start a g.cult army, the 'outlawed' look you made really captures attention.
Awsome, all the way. 

P.S. Especially like the freaky seargent with twin pistols.


----------



## NerdyOgre254 (Jul 16, 2008)

Gee, that's pretty good. You're very ambitious for a first go at using GS.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

I am soooo impressed. To tackle a project like this without much prior gs experience id a big call. The thing is you have produced a damn fine force. These guys look fantastic. I am a big fan of aberrant or heavily customised forces. Fine work indeed.
Rep for the effort and the fine result.


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

I like these guys. +rep
I like the contrast between the brown cloth and their grey bases. Are they loyalists? I would imagine not but I still see Imperial insignia. I really dig the reload A/C you got goin'.


----------



## CMDante (Mar 26, 2010)

You might want to look at picking up some fine grit (1200+) wet/dry paper to sand down the joins where two areas of GS meet or where GW meets figure - at the moment the bumps and lines detract a bit from the overall finish.

Otherwise, it's always great to see more Genestealer cult's! Working on my own magus conversion at the moment.

Keep up the good work.

Cheers,

Dante


----------



## RhYn0 (Oct 29, 2008)

Thanks for all the kind words guys it's very much appreciated 



piemaster said:


> Are they loyalists? I would imagine not but I still see Imperial insignia


No their far from loyalist, I've left the loyalist insignia on on purpose. As a Genestealer cult they need to remain covert and undercover to some degree and take the system down from the inside

I have some new bit's and pieces hot of the press as they say, 1st up are my Brood Comrades, in game terms they count as Veterans to represent the higher level of training over the Brood Brothers, as mentioned they still bare there Imperial Insignia but they have covered their faces to remain anonymous within the cult 










Sergent










Shotgun Vets









Not sure on this guy atm will probably get him painted and see how it comes out can always swap the head if it looks to poor









Melta Vets










On top of this motley crew I have made the cults interpretation of Guardsman Marbo


















Last but not least I have entered the Heresy Online modeling competition with this fella, my dark commissar.










Voting kicks of on the 1st of April any votes will be much appreciated 

Till next time

RhYn0


----------



## CMDante (Mar 26, 2010)

Any plans for a paint scheme yet?


----------



## RhYn0 (Oct 29, 2008)

I'm thinking I'll use the baby blue/grey colour for the genestealer hybrids, possibly with some kind of yellow stripe to break up the colour a bit. I am however at a bit of a loss with the Veterans atm, might have to find an imperial guard online army painter thingy, I'm tempted to try and do an urban camo as their technically a PDF force but think it may be a bit beyond my skills


----------



## CMDante (Mar 26, 2010)

What about a nice dark purple for the cultist robes and the militia uniforms?

Fits with the classic GS cult themes and would be quite easy to do?


----------



## Eisenhorn (Jan 20, 2007)

I like this I would add a few normal guys with an extra arm
Nothing says Cult like a Three armed Scavy


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Amazing! It's like candy to the eyes...


----------



## RhYn0 (Oct 29, 2008)

CMDante said:


> What about a nice dark purple for the cultist robes and the militia uniforms?
> 
> Fits with the classic GS cult themes and would be quite easy to do?


Really I'm trying to avoid using the purple and blue colours of the old cult, I'm thinking I'll do something different ie I'm gonna use blue and purple but a much much paler version of the colours



Eisenhorn said:


> I like this I would add a few normal guys with an extra arm
> Nothing says Cult like a Three armed Scavy


Here's a few old pics I did of the painted squad before I painted them.


























The plan will be to use these guys when I roll gunslingers and the ghoul style hybrids when I roll psychopaths or Knife Fighters,


----------



## NerdyOgre254 (Jul 16, 2008)

You need to check each component for mould lines. I'm seeing a few in there.


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

I'm really diggin' your cult. Only thing that bothers me are the barrels: please drill those out, to get a more realistic look and feel to them.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Love marbo's 50 cal revolver. I use the same one as a boltpistol on one of my inquisitors.


----------



## RhYn0 (Oct 29, 2008)

bloodthrister said:


> I'm really diggin' your cult. Only thing that bothers me are the barrels: please drill those out, to get a more realistic look and feel to them.


Have taken note of this and started doing a few of the guys, unfortunately I don't have drills small enough to do the pig iron guns, and I doubt I will be able to do the vets shotguns for the same reason :no:

Anyway here's another update, got a game today so thought I'd give a Manticore a try, only problem is I needed to build it 1st

Here's what I've come up with,

The turret is made from the Aegis Defence Line and the rockets attach to parts from a chaos havoc launcher. I've had to use a bit of cardstock for the top until my plasticard turns up, also I need to get a new Chimera so it's not mounted on the chassis yet just sitting on top to show how it will look. The missiles are magnetized so they can be removed as they are fired


























+Rep for anyone who can tell me what the rockets are made from, please note I still need to attach the stabilizing fins and again will do this when my plasticard turns up


----------



## theoncomingstorm (Jun 24, 2008)

nasal sprays arent they?

Loving the entire thing, ur cult is what i'd expect to find round my inbread town


----------



## NerdyOgre254 (Jul 16, 2008)

they're the ends of Sharpie pens.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

RhYn0 said:


> +Rep for anyone who can tell me what the rockets are made from, please note I still need to attach the stabilizing fins and again will do this when my plasticard turns up


Looks like the sharpie logo on the side of them. Pens of some kind?

Tanks looks cool and the rest of the thread is progressing in a very awesome direction, great work!


----------



## RhYn0 (Oct 29, 2008)

\o/ congrats, have some +rep \o/

I'm gonna start hammering at the painting on this soon, played a few games last nite and all the modeling effort is for nothing as it just looks weak with an unpainted army on the table, for the record I was pretty impressed with how the manticore performed played 2 games vs ork's. 2nd game it took out an ork battle wagon in the 1st turn with a on target rocket and was pretty dam effective against the troops throughout the 2 games. All in all a very succesfull display by the cult winning both games by turn 4, if I'm honest though my dice rolling was a big part of the wins as I was rolling particularly well throughout and both my opponents quite the opposite


----------



## c013 (Apr 28, 2008)

What is a genestealer cult fluffwise, could someone give me a quick rundown?


----------



## RhYn0 (Oct 29, 2008)

c013 said:


> What is a genestealer cult fluffwise, could someone give me a quick rundown?


Sure, 

Taken from Lexicanum

A Genestealer Cult is a community of Genestealers, Genestealer-hybrids, as well as the completely human convert-hosts, infected victims and genetic relatives known as Brood Brothers, existing within another society. Such a cult forms if a Genestealer infects members of another species with its genotype. The resultant changes in the genome of the host cause a fanatical loyalty to the Genestealers as well as a drastic change to their reproduction system; their firstborn children will be Hybrids, a grotesque mixture of the host's race and Genestealers. These hybrids infect further victims, and the infection spreads exponentially. Fourth generation hybrids produce Purestrain Genestealers, and the cycle starts once again.

This brood of Purestrains, hybrids and Brood Brothers is held together by strong psychic and genetic bonds, and assembles around the original Genestealer which becomes the Patriarch.

Because this community is often hidden behind the facade of a religion or political movement, it is called a Genestealer Cult by the Imperium.

Here's a pic of some classic models including the patriarch, magus and a few hybrids


----------



## c013 (Apr 28, 2008)

OK, so why do tyranids field genestealers instead of them being their own army?

Or am i completely off... IE this has nothing to do with tyranids.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

c013 said:


> OK, so why do tyranids field genestealers instead of them being their own army?
> 
> Or am i completely off... IE this has nothing to do with tyranids.


Originally i think Genestealers were their own Army, then they got merged with Tyranids but you could still play genestealer cult units. In the latest editions though, they have got rid of the option to play the genestealer cult units completely.

When Genestealers first got mixed in with tyranids they were described as the forward troops - infecting the planet through it'sown species before the rest of the hive turns up.


----------



## Illiadar (Jan 21, 2010)

Well, the whole genestealer cult idea emerged before genestealers were tyranids. Originally genestealers were just these creepy monsters that inhabited one of the moons of Ymgarl, and injected their DNA into animals/people.


----------



## RhYn0 (Oct 29, 2008)

yea as said Genestealers were around before the "tyranid" army was even conceived 

Here's another exert from Lexicanum



Lexicanum said:


> Genestealers are effectively the heralds of Tyranid invasion, because the psychic power of the Patriarch shines like a beacon in the Warp and is perceived by the Hive Fleets of the Tyranids. As the cult's power grows over the world, the beacon becomes stronger, signaling to the Tyranids the location of a biologically rich world. By the time the Hive Fleets arrive, the world may already be completely in the hands of the genestealer cult, or torn apart by civil war between the cult and the remaining free society, or at least weakened and rife with traitors. However, after the planet comes to the Hive Fleet's notice, the destiny of the cult is sealed, because all surviving members are absorbed like the rest of the planet


A lot of this is also linked in with space hulk, tyranids plant stealers on the hulks and when people board the hulks one or more of the crew will return infected, so when they return to their home planet the seeds of the cult have been planted.

It's a real shame Games workshop doesn't even acknowledge any of the Genestealer Cult fluff any more as it is very rich and for me (and many others) a massive part of the Tyranid fluff

If you want to know anymore have a read of this http://www.box.net/shared/lyyxvnpk48 it's a Genestealer Cult mini Dex done by Bell Of Lost Souls and it's full of information and fluff that Games Workshop Published in White Dwarf many many years ago

On another note I've done a test model for my Brood Comrades not sure that I like it to much, but would be interested to see what other people think, initially I thought to do a scheme that has similarities with the rest of the cult but I'm now thinking something completely different and contrasting may be the way to go


----------



## RhYn0 (Oct 29, 2008)

ok so I've woke up this morning, looked at the test mini I did last night and thought naaaaaa, not what I want at all. So the baby went for a nap for an hours or so, so I did this



















Now this is my 1st time ever trying to paint a camo pattern, I think it's turned out ok (a bit messy but I'll clean that up), but would like to hear from someone with a bit more experience painting a camo effect. Also I'm much happier with the look so far than the previous Veteran and think I'll be sticking with what I have so far. Anyone got any suggestions on colour for the armour plate? Not sure if I should go for a more solid colour or continue with the camo

Steve


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

For the urban camo, you want the spots to be small and overlapping. You want to mix between grey dark grey and white. For the armor bits I would go with black with a grey highlight maybe. Might blend too much with the rest of the model. For a clashing color maybe a dak silver like boltgun with bright silver highlights. Just a thought.

GW has a good section on different camo schemes, CLICKY HERE to check it out.


----------



## RhYn0 (Oct 29, 2008)

Have done another guys camo this time in a different style, using smaller patches and using black alot more in the pattern aswell


















C&C please, more of the latter I'm sure, but it's the only way I'll learn


----------



## Sytus (Aug 27, 2009)

Very well done camo there. I like the idea of having the guard elements to the cult not be in sync with the cult itself's colour scheme.


----------



## Otep (Mar 18, 2008)

Sytus said:


> I like the idea of having the guard elements to the cult not be in sync with the cult itself's colour scheme.


isnt the genestealer cult supposed to be a incognito orginization that sneaks around causing chaos untill they lash out with the hive fleet?

if so, well done! if not, still great mini's  i really dig genestealer cult armies


----------



## RhYn0 (Oct 29, 2008)

Unforgiven302 said:


> GW has a good section on different camo schemes, CLICKY HERE to check it out.


Nice tutorial unforgiven



Sytus said:


> Very well done camo there. I like the idea of having the guard elements to the cult not be in sync with the cult itself's colour scheme.


This was my thoughts as well, their pretty much separate entities until such a time as the cult rises against the government.



Otep said:


> isnt the genestealer cult supposed to be a incognito orginization that sneaks around causing chaos untill they lash out with the hive fleet?


A Genestealer Cult could remain hidden until the hive fleet arrive or until it is large enough to overthrow the entire planetary government on it's own, giving the attacking tyranids free reign as they make planet fall, I see my cult as the latter maybe not completely in control of the planet but certainly very large and powerful, hence the Manticore and Colossus (Not built yet) being used in the list.



Otep said:


> if so, well done! if not, still great mini's  i really dig genestealer cult armies


Cheers dude


----------



## c013 (Apr 28, 2008)

Thanks a lot everyone for the fluff help there.

Rhyno i really like the cloth masks that are on the IG, i think i would put these on regular IG just for some personality.

Anyway keep up the posts there coming along really well.


----------



## RhYn0 (Oct 29, 2008)

Picked these up today 2 Russ's A basilisk (soon to be a colossus) and an old style Hellhound which will be the base for my manticore










Woot, here come the tanks


----------



## RhYn0 (Oct 29, 2008)

So the 1st veteran squad is coming along nicely once the weapons are done I'll just have final highlights on the armour and the skin to do, problem is I'm rubbish at both of these things lol so I may get them a chimera painted up before I finish them

Here's some pics


----------



## RhYn0 (Oct 29, 2008)

I've decided to give the ogryns another try after my fairly unsuccessful 1st attempt some months back









I've decided that rather than going for a robed look that I went for originally I'm going to go for a more "standard" rank and file ogryn look (just with a few extra arms)

As it stands all I've only been able to do is pose a few of the ogryns as I've run out of green stuff till I get paid but here is a few picture of the Bone 'ead pre green stuff


































Since taking these pictures I've changed the design of the Ripper Guns and they now look like this, as always a cookie for anyone who can tell me what their made from 


















Now I'm unsure on which barrel to go for on these, I want them to all have the same barrel so they look uniformed. At the moment I think I'm going to go with the 1st one as it just seems to fit the rest of the gun better any comments/Suggestion will be greatly appreciated


----------



## RhYn0 (Oct 29, 2008)

I've got a few more of these guys posed and ready for green stuffing just gotta wait till I get paid so I can order some up. The green stuffing is looking at being a pretty big job (probably to big for me) as I don't want to use the stupid belt buckles that come with the ogres, so I've gotta fill in the holes in their guts and recreate the belt trousers and part of the chest, eep still if I have to redo it a few times it'll be worth it in the long run

Anyway heres some more pics including a group shot of the gang


----------

